# Need comments on proposed first half of the 100K build



## CentaurDream (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello..
I started my research for getting a new pc a couple of months ago, and this is the rig i am planning to get..( This is the first phase of the build. Monitor,GPU,Cooler later)

CPU- Intel Core i5 3570K
Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

Motherboard- Asus P8Z77-V Pro
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Ram- G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com

PSU- Seasonic S12II 620 Watts
Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

SSD- Crucial M4 256 GB
Crucial m4 SSD | 256GB SSD | SSD Drive | Best SSD

Case- NZXT Phantom 410 Special Edition
( Could not find anyone in India selling it..Help here? )

The template-

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans: Main rig. For Development,Gaming,Browsing,Movies..
 Applications- Visual Studio,Adobe Dreamweaver,Eclipse,sometimes Photoshop..
 Games- GTA 5,Assassins Creed 3,Watch Dogs,BF3, Diablo 3,Max Payne 3.....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans: The first phase containing all the components i have mentioned,costs almost 65k. Cant go beyond that now.

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans: Yes..But not more than 4.2 GHz. Not now anyways..

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans: Windows 7 and Linux dual boot

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans: None. I already have 3 HDDs with total 2.75 TB..Will get a 256 GB SSD as mentioned above, for OS.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans: Not now. Will use my Viewsonic 19" 1440X900 for a couple of months atleast.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans: Monitor,GPU (Currently have an HD 5670),keyboard,mouse,speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans: Probably this month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans: Building myself for the first time.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans: Mangalore. Going to buy from Flipkart and SSD from Prime.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans: I am going to get a Monitor,GPU,Cooler,Gaming mouse and keyboard later this year or early next year,bringing the total cost of the rig to a little over 100k. But right now,i need your comments on my proposed rig. Although i have spent a fair amount of time on research, i am still open to new ideas..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2012)

100K build without I7-2600K or I7-3770K?
Neah!
And you are going to need a CPU cooler immediately after buying processor.


----------



## acewin (Sep 14, 2012)

what is the budget allocation for now. 100K for only 1st phase or what. You can fit quiet a lot in 100K


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 14, 2012)

2600K is not gonna do it, as i want an Ivy. And 3770K costs 5k extra. Is it really worth it for me? I don't think so. Please give your input on this..
About the cooler, why can't i wait for a couple of months?



acewin said:


> what is the budget allocation for now. 100K for only 1st phase or what. You can fit quiet a lot in 100K



100K is the total budget. The first phase costs almost 65k (for the components i have listed).


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2012)

CPU                 Core i5 3570K                     15,000
Motherboard         Asus Maximus V Gene               15,000
RAM                 G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz        3,400
Graphics Card       Sapphire HD 7950 OC Edition       25,000
PSU                 Corsair TX650v2                   6,000
Cabinet             Corsair 400R                      5,500
HDD                 WD Blue WD10EALX 1TB              5,000
SSD                 Corsair Force 3 60GB              5,000
Monitor             BenQ G2420HD                      10,000
Optical Drive       Asus DRW-24B5ST                   1,000
Keyboard            Razer Arctosa                     2,300
Mouse               Razer DeathAdder 3500DPI          2,300
CPU Cooler          CM Hyper 212 Evo                  2,000
Speaker             JBL Creature III 2.1              5,000

This is one config which I found out totalling     Total   102,500 now u are saving up decently by removing HDDs and keeping to core i5


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

Why Ivy against 2600k ?


----------



## yochan (Sep 15, 2012)

change

motherbord to asrock z77extreme6 12000rs

graphic card to gtx 670 29000rs

monitor to benq gw2450hm 12000rs

ssd to 120gb corsair force 3 its just 5990rs

hdd to wd caviar green 2tb 6000rs

cabinet corsair 400rs is good but nzxt phantom 410 for 6000rs is better bang for buck!!

all prices... ctc hyderabad....u will get it cheaper in mumbai or Bangalore


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2012)

Starting with cabinet Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet
in case you do not find 410 special edition, phantom full tower cabinet is still there. Better choice as it gives more room. (+2K in above price)
Motherboard v-Pro would cost again +2K~ (~ means approx)
PSU choice is good corsair TX650v2 or Seasonic S12II 620
HDD removed (-5K)
monitor removed
Optical burner is fine
For cooler will suggest Noctua D14 over 212 Evo
Speakers, keyboard and mouse can be removed changed as per your wish. other option for keyboard mouse is G105 logitech keyboard and G300 mouse - am using it and prefer its design over G400.


----------



## yochan (Sep 15, 2012)

nzxt phantom 410 is better than full phantom


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2012)

removing mouse keyboard and speakers gives you enough room for keeping core i7


----------



## yochan (Sep 15, 2012)

all items on internet are overpriced check out ur local computer market....our local guys r selling corsair force 120gb for 5500rs where as internet still 7000rs


also better opt for liquid cooling like corsair h60 because ivybridge overcloack temps are higher than sandybridge ...but ivybridge uses less power and is more stable n faster


----------



## acewin (Sep 15, 2012)

410 ?? how is it better than full phantom throw some light, full phantom in just 1K extra provides more side and top fans, and a big side fan is very good advantage

in the end it is personal preference

and yep water cooling is THE option with the money saved. corsair H60 being first choice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

yochan said:


> ssd to 120gb corsair force 3 its just 5990rs
> 
> hdd to wd caviar green 2tb 6000rs



M4 + blue.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why Ivy against 2600k ?



Many reasons.
Native PCIe 3.0, native USB 3.0, better core performance, better power efficiency..
Downside is heat dissipation,because Intel cheaped out on the TIM.
And Haswell is coming soon,so i don't want to be back by two generations 



yochan said:


> change
> 
> motherbord to asrock z77extreme6 12000rs
> 
> ...



I will get monitor and Graphics Card later. So no worry about them right now.

I am set on the Crucial M4. *Sandforce is a big no no*

No need for HDD. 



acewin said:


> Starting with cabinet Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet
> in case you do not find 410 special edition, phantom full tower cabinet is still there. Better choice as it gives more room. (+2K in above price)
> Motherboard v-Pro would cost again +2K~ (~ means approx)
> PSU choice is good corsair TX650v2 or Seasonic S12II 620
> ...



Can you tell me if the Phantom full tower special edition is available in India?

Also do i really need to get the cooler along with the CPU, or can i wait?



acewin said:


> removing mouse keyboard and speakers gives you enough room for keeping core i7



Please elaborate..
The rig i have posted, does not include keyboard and speakers, and still costs 65k.


yochan said:


> all items on internet are overpriced check out ur local computer market....our local guys r selling corsair force 120gb for 5500rs where as internet still 7000rs
> also better opt for liquid cooling like corsair h60 because ivybridge overcloack temps are higher than sandybridge ...but ivybridge uses less power and is more stable n faster



Many of our local guys have never heard about an SSD before. And those who do,have never sold one.
Gotta go online. No other choice. 



dashing.sujay said:


> M4 + blue.



No need of an HDD for me.


----------



## yochan (Sep 15, 2012)

acewin said:


> 410 ?? how is it better than full phantom throw some light, full phantom in just 1K extra provides more side and top fans, and a big side fan is very good advantage
> 
> in the end it is personal preference
> 
> and yep water cooling is THE option with the money saved. corsair H60 being first choice



Well TomsHardware says 410 has better airflow to the components and has better structure than the big one...they did a review on phantom 410 check it out

if u buy corsair h60 along with cpu n mother bord it will save u the hassle of changing it latter...intel cpu fan is a pain in the ass to remove ...i have i5 3450 n it was real pain...may be because we r too careful n scared that something will go wrong which might!

if u buy corsair h60 along with cpu n mother bord it will save u the hassle of changing it latter...intel cpu fan is a pain in the ass to remove ...i have i5 3450 n it was real pain...may be because we r too careful n scared that something will go wrong which might!

if u want performance then buy the samsung ssd its the fastest n available for 8900rs ...but personally i dont see much of a difference between force 3 n samsung 830.game load times r the same.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 15, 2012)

yochan said:


> Well TomsHardware says 410 has better airflow to the components and has better structure than the big one...they did a review on phantom 410 check it out
> 
> if u buy corsair h60 along with cpu n mother bord it will save u the hassle of changing it latter...intel cpu fan is a pain in the ass to remove ...i have i5 3450 n it was real pain...may be because we r too careful n scared that something will go wrong which might!
> 
> ...



I had not given much thought about the cooler so far. Now i am thinking of getting one along with the CPU and Mobo.
I am skeptical about water cooling, as i don't have much experience. Also i think the H60 fan is loud. My no.1 priority is silence.
Please fill me in on this..

Samsung 830 is great,i agree. But it is also expensive and i could not find the 256 GB model anywhere.
It's not just about the game load times. I need a reliable drive. And i don't trust Sandforce drives. I know many of its issues have been resolved by firmware updates. But the bad reputation does not go off easily..Also the Force 3 is has asynchronous NAND..It is not even in the same league as the Samsung 830 or Crucial m4..


----------



## yochan (Sep 15, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> I had not given much thought about the cooler so far. Now i am thinking of getting one along with the CPU and Mobo.
> I am skeptical about water cooling, as i don't have much experience. Also i think the H60 fan is loud. My no.1 priority is silence.
> Please fill me in on this..
> 
> ...



i dont know how silent h60 fans are but i think they are 19dB...u change the fans if u want. my first ssd was force3 then i got mushkin chronos 120gb....i dint get any problems what so ever till now n i dint upgrade any firmware..i dont even know how to do it


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 15, 2012)

yochan said:


> i dont know how silent h60 fans are but i think they are 19dB...u change the fans if u want. my first ssd was force3 then i got mushkin chronos 120gb....i dint get any problems what so ever till now n i dint upgrade any firmware..i dont even know how to do it



Nah. h60 is not 19dB, that would be the Noctua NH-D14..

As for the SSD, not everyone is as lucky as you 

Is the Seasonic S12II 620 Watts enough if i want to get a GTX 670?
Or do i need to get something else?

Also if anyone knows about,or has personal experience with the Corsair Hydro series,please comment..


----------



## acewin (Sep 16, 2012)

I do not have any personal experience in any of the stuff I recommended . Corsair Hydro H60 is good as per the reviews and comments of board members who have used it.
and water cooling is the best option.

@yohan, 410 has better air-flow management, fine but once you fill up full phantom with fans  it will come out better. 410 is better in stock not in after additions. And yeah you are suggesting water cooling, which means more the space better the setup.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 16, 2012)

So can i fit the H60 in Phantom 410 properly?
I have no idea about water cooling..


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 16, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Hello..
> I started my research for getting a new pc a couple of months ago, and this is the rig i am planning to get..( This is the first phase of the build. Monitor,GPU,Cooler later)
> 
> CPU- Intel Core i5 3570K
> ...



Motherboard - Asus P8Z77 V @ 16k
Processor - Core i5 3570k @ 16k
PSU- Corsair HX650 @ 7k
Cabinet- Corsair Carbide 500r @ 6k
Rest is the same.

For phase-2,
get following :
Benq G2420HD @ 10k
MSI HD 7970 lightning @ 33k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 5k


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 16, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Motherboard - Asus P8Z77 V @ 16k
> Processor - Core i5 3570k @ 16k
> PSU- Corsair HX650 @ 7k
> Cabinet- Corsair Carbide 500r @ 6k
> ...



I don't like the looks of the Noctua NH-D14..But i have heard it is a great performer..Confused 
Leaning towards the H60..

Also, why not Seasonic S12II 620 Watts?

About graphics, more likely a gtx 670..


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 16, 2012)

First of all, Corsair has a great service in India. And at this budget, it is better to get a modular psu for less cable clutter.

H60 is an entry-level liquid cooler so a high end air cooler is better. Since you are not demanding too high clocks, even a Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo will do the job.

Read third post on this page : corsair-cwch60-or-noctua-nh-d14


----------



## pearleye (Sep 16, 2012)

yochan said:


> change
> 
> motherbord to asrock z77extreme6 12000rs
> 
> ...



You can get the Asus gtx 670 DC2T card for 25 K in Bangalore SP road !!!


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 16, 2012)

pearleye said:


> You can get the Asus gtx 670 DC2T card for 25 K in Bangalore SP road !!!



Cool 
Flipkart sells it at 29k..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> 2600K is not gonna do it, as i want an Ivy. And 3770K costs 5k extra. Is it really worth it for me? I don't think so. Please give your input on this..
> About the cooler, why can't i wait for a couple of months?



1. Want IB? Get i5-3570K then. Getting 3770K at this point of time over 2600K is complete waste of money.
2. You can't run any unocked processor with Intel stock crappy heatsink. You will need to buy aftermarket cooler with the processor.



CentaurDream said:


> So can i fit the H60 in Phantom 410 properly?
> I have no idea about water cooling..



Going with H60 isn't a good idea as it is not that good.



CentaurDream said:


> Many reasons.
> *1.* Native PCIe 3.0, *2.* native USB 3.0, better core performance, better power efficiency..
> *3.* Downside is heat dissipation,because Intel cheaped out on the TIM.
> *4.* And Haswell is coming soon,so i don't want to be back by two generations



I don't like to waste time & energy here if you already made up your mind of buying IB, but some counter points:
1. PCI-E3.0 is marketing tactic. There is nothing in it and not even GTX680 can utilize the total bandwidth of PCI-E2.0. So what is the need of PCI-E3.0? selling new boards.
2. According to all the benchmarks, native USB3 runs a little slower than the Asmedia USB3 present in Asus boards.
3. 'heat dissipation'? Do you know that IB runs hotter than SB processor? And that's why the safe OC'ing limit for IB processor is 4.6GHz and the max limit against WC is 4.8GHz whereas SB can go to 5.2 and even 5.4, due to low heat generation.
4. No it isn't. True haswell is the technology with DDR4, of which nobody have any idea.

And good luck with your purchase.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 1. Want IB? Get i5-3570K then. Getting 3770K at this point of time over 2600K is complete waste of money.
> 2. You can't run any unocked processor with Intel stock crappy heatsink. You will need to buy aftermarket cooler with the processor.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you 

I believe you should do what makes you happy. And buying a Sandy when Ivy is out there wouldn't make me happy. That is reason enough for me to go to Ivy..
Actually i had seriously considered SB initially. After a lot of thinking i made up my mind on Ivy. So it is difficult to change it at this point of time. Only thing i am considering is if i should get a 3770K ( Pretty much made up my mind on the 3570K though )
And yes i know IB runs hotter than SB. But as per most of the reviews and comments i have seen, it is not because SB *generates* less heat, but because IB can not dissipate the heat generated efficiently, because it is a 22 nm chip and also it has cheap TIM..

About the cooler, i AM getting a cooler along with the cpu and mobo. And i decided to do that only after seeing your post earlier. So do not think it is a waste of time & energy. I am new to this, and i will consider everything you will suggest.


----------



## akky89 (Sep 17, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Thank you
> 
> I believe you should do what makes you happy. And buying a Sandy when Ivy is out there wouldn't make me happy. That is reason enough for me to go to Ivy..
> Actually i had seriously considered SB initially. After a lot of thinking i made up my mind on Ivy. So it is difficult to change it at this point of time. Only thing i am considering is if i should get a 3770K ( Pretty much made up my mind on the 3570K though )
> ...



if your system is mainly for gaming ...
then 3570K is enough for you... cause games cannot utilize even 3 cores now a days so quard core will be enough...
but if you are going to use heavy image and video editing or conversion then go with 3770k cause then you can enjoy HT....
and if you are only going to overclock @4.2Ghz ivy bridge is better choice...
cause at this point cpu won't yield that much heat and will give performance of 4.4-4.5GHz SB cause IB is a little faster per clock then SB due to die shrink...
and for cooler you can have cm hyper 212 evo (i'm using it and currently running my cpu @ 4.2 stable )

best of luck for the rig...
happy gaming...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2012)

Current price of i5-3570K is 14.2K and i7-3770K is of 21.5K.
Unless you are willing to wait for the some time and see if any kind of price cut happens or not, I think it is better to go for 3570K as 3770K price of is too much high for a normal i7.

But if you can manage to squeeze 3770K into your budget, then why not?


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 17, 2012)

What are the advantages of going to X79 platform?

Something like this may be-
Intel 3.6 GHz LGA 2011 Core i7 3820 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Well here is Passmark benchmark-
PassMark CPU Lookup

Looks like the 3770K may actually be worth it


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> What are the advantages of going to X79 platform?
> 
> Something like this may be-
> Intel 3.6 GHz LGA 2011 Core i7 3820 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
> ...



3820 is locked processor.
And GA-X79-UD3 in low end lga2011 board.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> 3820 is locked processor.
> And GA-X79-UD3 in low end lga2011 board.



Okay. I have almost made up my mind on the 3770K..

Just out of curiosity, can we overclock a locked processor?


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 18, 2012)

Only by changing the baseclock or BCLK, which is around 100 MHz by default, which can't be increased much (even turbo boost will reach that clocks by default). Since multiplier is locked, so no higher overclocking. Stick to 3570k or 3770k or get 2600k. Don't think about SB-E proccys like 3820 or 3960x, because they are for workstation purposes and games don't utilize 6 cores. Ivy or sandybridge is enough for gaming.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 19, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Only by changing the baseclock or BCLK, which is around 100 MHz by default, which can't be increased much (even turbo boost will reach that clocks by default). Since multiplier is locked, so no higher overclocking. Stick to 3570k or 3770k or get 2600k. Don't think about SB-E proccys like 3820 or 3960x, because they are for workstation purposes and games don't utilize 6 cores. Ivy or sandybridge is enough for gaming.



Thank you 
Most likely getting a 3770K.
But research is still going on about the Cooler and PSU.

Hey folks..
I am thinking of going for this PSU-

Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-850KM 850 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

or this
Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-760KM 760 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

I liked the Seasonic s12ii 620 watts psu, but it is not modular. And after browsing around the net, i thought i want modular too.
But modular 600 watts PSUs do not come in less than 7K, as far as i have seen.
Now i thought, i may want to go for SLI, a couple of years down the line..And if i am gonna pay 7K for 600W, why not pay 10K and get a 760 or 850 gold rated PSU, and i am ready for SLI too..

Now there are 2 options for me.
1. Go for s12ii 620W
2. Go for one of the above mentioned units 

I need suggestions here..


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 19, 2012)

bump....


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

well certainly if you have got it covered it is good investment.

rated efficiency is 90+

I think even 660W will do even with all OC and crossfire


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

Which 660W unit are you mentioning here?


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll advise getting corsair hx750 because has nice service available in most of major cities. Quality wise both are equal because hx series of corsair is manufactured by seasonic only. Check about seasonic's service in your city. If its available, then go with seasonic happily.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

So you basically think i should go with option 2, right?

Will a 750W or 760W unit be enough to run a dual GTX 670 setup? I know it will be enough, but is it more than sufficient or do i need 850W?

Also,
Seasonic X- 
Gold rated
5 year warranty

Corsair HX-
Silver rated
7 year warranty


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-660KM 660 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

and yeah corsair HX750 is better choice, I do not know the series names that is why could not tell exactly. I knew there was corsair modular PSU priced less which one was it putting the link as conQueror suggested
Corsair CMPSU-750HXUK 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

it should,


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

acewin said:


> and yeah corsair HX750 is better choice, I do not know the series names that is why could not tell exactly. I knew there was corsair modular PSU priced less which one was it putting the link as conQueror suggested
> Corsair CMPSU-750HXUK 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com



Is this the same one as the one in your link?
Buy Corsair HX 750 PSU Online | India

Why is the one in Flipkart called HX*UK*?

And how can HX750 be available at 6.8K when HX650 costs 7k?
Corsair HX650 650 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

What am i missing here?


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

Corsair 750W HX CMPSU-750HXUK ATX, EPS12V, 80Plus Silver Modular [CMPSU-750HXUK] from Overclock.co.uk

do not knw my friend, that is why I say stupid flipkart.
For instance, 8 GB DDR3 single chip were not available in india when I asked my friend to bring them for me. oneand half month later I see 8GB chips listed on flipkart for 2.2K, I asked a friend who was looking to increase RAM quantity to place an order he did not, and a week later they corrected the price to make it as 4.4K

UK means UK version, 50HX and 750HXUK have any difference I do not know

part number for 650HX is also Part Number:     CMPSU-650HXUK

place an order before they do anything wrong. Damn !!


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

I might just call them up tomorrow..Let's see what they will say..


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

it is out of stock ehe


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Thank you
> Most likely getting a 3770K.
> But research is still going on about the Cooler and PSU.
> 
> ...




Umm, don't buy Seasonic for the time being. I'm not saying that these PSUs are bad, but they are actually very good.
AFAIK, Seasonic X series PSUs are the OEM of corsair HX series PSUs. The bad point is the questionable RMA tactics and most importantly nobody knows the future of Seasonic. Cause, they have been around in India for long, and kind of on & off company, changing distri often and thereby creating problem during RMA. Now, Corsair have the one of the best RMA policies in India, and you will get 7 years of warranty with Corsair which is 2 years more than what you will get with Seasonic. So, why not Corsair?

Talking about models, Look into HX650, HX750 or HX850, depending on your config, need and above all, budget.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks 

BTW, 
Compare Corsair HX 750W Power Supply (CMPSU-750HXUK) vs. Corsair HX750 - power supply - 750 Watt (CP9020031EU) 750-Watt - Shopping.com

750HXUK and HX750 are different,apparently..The former is cheaper too.
No idea what makes it cheaper though.
Flipkart guy told me that he will get back to me tomorrow, as they do not have that information right now..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ Forget about those difference. You are in India and you are going to get only one model, which is: CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

About the difference stated by you, the only difference is the shape of socket and difference in tax of different regions, nothing more.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Forget about those difference. You are in India and you are going to get only one model, which is: CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-750HX 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply
> 
> About the difference stated by you, the only difference is the shape of socket and difference in tax of different regions, nothing more.



Then what about this?
Corsair CMPSU-750HXUK 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## acewin (Sep 20, 2012)

buy it if you are getting it, in the stated price by Flipkart. Right now it is out of stock and you will need to wait till it come in stock


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, i am exchanging emails with Flipkart about the differences.
I will update the status here later..



akky89 said:


> if your system is mainly for gaming ...
> then 3570K is enough for you... cause games cannot utilize even 3 cores now a days so quard core will be enough...
> but if you are going to use heavy image and video editing or conversion then go with 3770k cause then you can enjoy HT....
> and if you are only going to overclock @4.2Ghz ivy bridge is better choice...
> ...



How is the noise from 212 evo? If you can rate the noise level on a scale of 10, where 10 is the sound of a turbine, how would you rate it?

Also, why did you choose evo instead of plus?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Then what about this?
> Corsair CMPSU-750HXUK 750 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com



Obviously that pricing is wrong..


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 20, 2012)

This was Flipkart's reply-

*We would like to inform you that both are modular.The price difference is just because both have variance in voltage and current output.*


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2012)

whatever buy it, it does not matter what they say, whole specs is same for both
because whatever they say if you check 650W HX model you will find that too is UK model. and yet the price difference.
Beside if you want to know the difference you should contact Corsair support and not Flipkart.
i do not see any difference in specs, as d6bmg said they are products being sold in different area. I see UK variant EU variant


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> *We would like to inform you that both are modular.The price difference is just because both have variance in voltage and current output.*



lol @ their reply.
So they will give it to you @6.8K


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> lol @ their reply.
> So they will give it to you @6.8K



Apparently yes


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 21, 2012)

I just purchased hx650 @7000/-from theitwares.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Apparently yes



A-W-E-S-O-M-E price.
But it is out of stock. Is it? Then how can you order?
Please clarify. Cause, it sounds interesting.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 21, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I just purchased hx650 @7000/-from theitwares.



Well it is priced at 7000 at Flipkart too..
Does it have 7 year warranty?



d6bmg said:


> A-W-E-S-O-M-E price.
> But it is out of stock. Is it? Then how can you order?
> Please clarify. Cause, it sounds interesting.



Gotta wait until it is in stock again i guess?

I have not decided on the psu yet. 
If i want to order it, all i can do is to hope they stock up again 

And i know it is a very low price, but that is exactly what makes me wonder if it has any weakness that makes it cheap


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> And i know it is a very low price, but that is exactly what makes me wonder if it has any weakness that makes it cheap



Flipkart pricing mistake..


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Flipkart pricing mistake..





And they didn't even notice it when i asked them about it ??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

Umm, they have no idea. Just hope that they don't increase the price at the time of restocking. You may take the screenshot of present price, ans can produce it if they increase the price & argue a bit.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 21, 2012)

Wish i could do that


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 21, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Well it is priced at 7000 at Flipkart too..
> Does it have 7 year warranty?


Yes it has7 years warranty.and at that time it was out of stock on flipkart..with same pricing...


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 21, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Yes it has7 years warranty.and at that time it was out of stock on flipkart..with same pricing...



Nice..Congrats on your purchase


----------



## acewin (Sep 22, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> And they didn't even notice it when i asked them about it ??



it may be that they got in good deal through some a dealer and the supplier be different for HX650. I do not know their marketing tactics and where they buy from. But it certainly is more on where can they get a product in lower rates. It can also be at the demand is less and they were not able to sell them so thought of decreasing the price. As I said do not know their Maths !!!


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 22, 2012)

acewin said:


> it may be that they got in good deal through some a dealer and the supplier be different for HX650. I do not know their marketing tactics and where they buy from. But it certainly is more on where can they get a product in lower rates. It can also be at the demand is less and they were not able to sell them so thought of decreasing the price. As I said do not know their Maths !!!



You may be right..
It is not likely that they made a mistake in publishing the price IMO..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ price if flipakart is determined by automated software (program module) and that's why it varies automatically, almost everyday.
So, basically, pricing mistake isn't their own fault.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ price if flipakart is determined by automated software (program module) and that's why it varies automatically, almost everyday.
> So, basically, pricing mistake isn't their own fault.



What does the software refer,to calculate the prices?

Flipkart has increased the price of the P8Z77-V Pro motherboard. It is now over 18k 
If i pay 1k more, i can get a Sabertooth 

This is what happens if you spend 2-3 months for research..

I have exams in the first week of October. After that, i am just gonna order everything and put them together 

Always had the Sabertooth in the back side corner of my mind..Now i am gonna give it a serious thought 

And I have almost made up my mind on the Corsair AX750 PSU.

Cooler-still there are a lot of options..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

Seriously, don't buy from flipkart. Most of the products are highly overpriced there.
Look in SMC international, primeabgb, itwares, deltapage.
Try to avoid itdepot as their products are also mostly overpriced.



CentaurDream said:


> And I have almost made up my mind on the Corsair AX750 PSU.



Almost no difference between HX750 & AX750 in terms of efficiency. Same thing goes for HX850 & AX850. Both are 80+ gold certified. The only difference being partially & fully modular.
Does it really matter to you? I mean you are prepared to spend the extra money only for some modular cables?


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Seriously, don't buy from flipkart. Most of the products are highly overpriced there.
> Look in SMC international, primeabgb, itwares, deltapage.
> Try to avoid itdepot as their products are also mostly overpriced.
> 
> ...



I just trust Flipkart. When i am spending this much money, i just have some peace of mind if i buy from Flipkart. 
But there is still a couple of weeks time. I may make up my mind on one of the stores you mentioned.

HX750 is Silver, not Gold. And there is not much price difference anyway.

Hey folks, Sabertooth had 5 year warranty right?
 Just last week when i was checking it out, it had a 5 year warranty. But now it just has a 3 year warranty. What is happening ??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> HX750 is Silver, not Gold. And there is not much price difference anyway.
> 
> Hey folks, Sabertooth had 5 year warranty right?
> Just last week when i was checking it out, it had a 5 year warranty. But now it just has a 3 year warranty. What is happening ??



Ecova Plug Load Solutions
Look for:
CMPSU-750HX  (HX 750)
CMPSU-850HX  (HX  850)
CMPSU-750AX  (AX 750)
CMPSU-850AX  (AX 850)

All are gold.
HX750 & HX850 is being marketed by Corsair as 80+ silver when they are 80+ Gold. Why? Initially, to promote AX750 & AX850.
Look in the corsair website now. They have changed the effeciency of HX750 & HX850 to 80+ gold. Why? Because, AX series have gained its own market for being fully modular.

And, Sabertooth boards still have 5 years of warranty.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Ecova Plug Load Solutions
> Look for:
> CMPSU-750HX  (HX 750)
> CMPSU-850HX  (HX  850)
> ...



Professional Series

Their website still says it is Silver. 
Anyways there isn't much price difference. So why not AX eh?

And please help me with the Sabertooth. When i was thinking of the V Pro, Sabertooth used to cost almost 2.5k more. But now ( atleast in Flipkart ) it costs just about 1k more. I really like it's looks. But the main reason i would consider going for the Sabertooth is the 5 year warranty it provides. But now, i cant find anyone offering the 5 year warranty. Flipkart replied that the warranty is provided by the manufacturer and Sabertooth has just 3 year warranty at this point of time. So why did Asus change the warranty anyway? The Asus India site says that Sabertooth has a 5 year warranty, but it depends on the region.
What does that mean? Should i contact Asus?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

Sabertooth reliability & its 5 year warranty is worth spending extra money in it.
And, about the 80+ certification, the website link I've used is the official 80+ website. If you think that price difference isn't there, then buy AX series. Best investment.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 23, 2012)

ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Check it out.
You keep saying that Sabertooth has 5 year warranty,which was true just until a week ago.
But i visit Flipkart yesterday, and BAM!! Warranty is 3 years


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2012)

for Cooler NH-D14 for silence 
H80 for space saving 
H100 for ultimate cooling


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> Check it out.
> You keep saying that Sabertooth has 5 year warranty,which was true just until a week ago.
> But i visit Flipkart yesterday, and BAM!! Warranty is 3 years



Their mistake. Call Asus India helpline & inquire about the warranty period.



Chaitanya said:


> for Cooler NH-D14 for silence
> H80 for space saving
> H100 for ultimate cooling



lol


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 24, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> for Cooler NH-D14 for silence
> H80 for space saving
> H100 for ultimate cooling



I was actually thinking of H60. And replacing the stock fan,if it is loud.
Is that good enough?



d6bmg said:


> Their mistake. Call Asus India helpline & inquire about the warranty period.



'_We are closed for the day.Our service time is from 9 to 6_'
Asus helpline says this. No 24 hour,or atleast 12 hour service??!
Come on Asus


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> lol



Anything wrong??


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 26, 2012)

These are the components i have finalized so far-

CPU- Intel i7 3770K
RAM- G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB (2 x 4GB)
Case- NZXT Phantom 410 SE
SSD- Crucial M4 256 GB
PSU- Corsair AX750

Now these are the ones i am confused about-

*Motherboard*-

Asus Z77 Sabertooth -
Great looks, dust protection, 5 year warranty(looks like just 3 years now?)

Asus P8Z77-V Pro-
WiFi, Bluetooth, More power phases, slightly less expensive

Now if the Sabertooth comes with just 3 years warranty, it makes the V Pro more appealing.
If it comes with a 5 year warranty, then it is a different story.
Asus guy said that they will reply back soon. Fingers crossed..
Can i add a PCI Bluetooth card,if i go for the Sabertooth? Can i access the PC using my Phone by Bluetooth?

*Cooler*-
Is a Corsair H60 sufficient for a 4GHz overclock?
Will it be necessary to replace it's stock fan to achieve silence?


----------



## acewin (Sep 26, 2012)

V-Pro both have 3 yrs warranty


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 26, 2012)

You don't need H60 for 4Ghz.
212 EVO is enough


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> You don't need H60 for 4Ghz.
> 212 EVO is enough



I am still considering the 212 EVO.
But i like the looks of H60, and the free space it offers.
Any idea which one will make more noise? Evo or H60?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 26, 2012)

It all boils down to price and your preference in the end.
About the noise.. read a few reviews of both of them and you'll get the exact decibel rating of the fans


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 26, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> It all boils down to price and your preference in the end.
> About the noise.. read a few reviews of both of them and you'll get the exact decibel rating of the fans



Well, the H60 has a rating of 30dB, and 212 Evo is 36dB..
But, I have hardly seen anyone saying that Evo is loud..But everyone complain that H60 fan is loud..
May be it is all about your expectations and perception huh?
A fella buys a liquid cooler,he expects it to be quite..
Hydro series had some problem with the pump though. Corsair has supposedly replaced those units, and the new units are not supposed to have that problem.
But i have not heard anyone verify that..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 27, 2012)

A big no for H60.
If you want to go with liquid cooling then you shoudn't look bellow H80.
Otherwise stick to Air cooling.
Coolermaster hyper 212 evo, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 or Noctua D14.
I would suggest you to go for Noctua NH-U12P SE2 if your budget is ~4K.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> A big no for H60.
> If you want to go with liquid cooling then you shoudn't look bellow H80.
> Otherwise stick to Air cooling.
> Coolermaster hyper 212 evo, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 or Noctua D14.
> I would suggest you to go for Noctua NH-U12P SE2 if your budget is ~4K.



Why not H60? Please tell me the reasons..


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 27, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> A big no for H60.
> If you want to go with liquid cooling then you shoudn't look bellow H80.
> Otherwise stick to Air cooling.
> Coolermaster hyper 212 evo, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 or Noctua D14.
> I would suggest you to go for Noctua NH-U12P SE2 if your budget is ~4K.



+1 to this suggestion.



d6bmg said:


> A big no for H60.
> If you want to go with liquid cooling then you shoudn't look bellow H80.
> Otherwise stick to Air cooling.
> Coolermaster hyper 212 evo, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 or Noctua D14.
> I would suggest you to go for Noctua NH-U12P SE2 if your budget is ~4K.



+1 to this suggestion.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 29, 2012)

How about this cooler?
HOC 40

Or perhaps this
HOC 20

Seems solid on paper. Can i trust them? Are they reliable?

I would appreciate any input. I have exams next week. And after that i am gonna order the components.

bump


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 30, 2012)

So no one knows about SVG HOC liquid coolers?


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 30, 2012)

If I were you and was spending 100K for a PC I would have never bought an LGA 1155 system to begin with. I would have bought a LGA 2011 system any day.My two cents. 
Or I would have settled for a i5 2600K/2700K/3570K and an Asus Maximus Gene V (it will blow any Motherboard out of the blue waters!!!) i5s are more than sane for gaming. And would have used the saved money for a Better Faster GPU and a PCIe SSD.

But spending LGA 2011 kind of money on a LGA 1155 is a bit confusing, hence I suggest .....

*Processor - Intel Core i7 3820 - Rs 19000 *

*Motherboard - ASRock X79 Extreme 6 64GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard - Rs 19635
                          eVGA X79 SLI 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (132-SE-E775-KR) - Rs 18955
                          Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5  - Rs 18500*


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 30, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> If I were you and was spending 100K for a PC I would have never bought an LGA 1155 system to begin with. I would have bought a LGA 2011 system any day.My two cents.
> Or I would have settled for a i5 2600K/2700K/3570K and an Asus Maximus Gene V (it will blow any Motherboard out of the blue waters!!!) i5s are more than sane for gaming. And would have used the saved money for a Better Faster GPU and a PCIe SSD.
> 
> But spending LGA 2011 kind of money on a LGA 1155 is a bit confusing, hence I suggest .....
> ...



I have considered that. But i saw no real benefit for ME in going that route.

Folks, I need input on the SVG HOC coolers..
No one in the forum know anything about them?


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 30, 2012)

There is a review on HOC coolers in the reviews section. See it.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 30, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> There is a review on HOC coolers in the reviews section. See it.



I came to know about it in TDF in the first place. 
But as it is still a new company, I would like to have as much input on it as possible, before pulling the trigger.
What would you do if you were in my position?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 30, 2012)

^^ 1. TDF new? meh!
2. It is 94th post. Still want more? Go to market. See & compare the products yourself. 



The Incinerator said:


> But spending LGA 2011 kind of money on a LGA 1155 is a bit confusing, hence I suggest .....
> 
> *Processor - Intel Core i7 3820 - Rs 19000 *
> 
> ...



If you don't know or care to know about the quality of suggested component, I will suggest you to stop suggesting random cr@p components and thus stop confusing OP.



CentaurDream said:


> How about this cooler?
> HOC 40
> 
> Or perhaps this
> ...



I think you are interested in liquid cooling. 

*My totally personal opinion:*
If I were you, I would have go with H80.


----------



## CentaurDream (Sep 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think you are interested in liquid cooling.
> 
> *My totally personal opinion:*
> If I were you, I would have go with H80.



Thank you. As i am inexperienced, it helps to know what you guys think 

And yes of course i am interested in liquid cooling. Big air coolers do not appeal to me 

And sorry to bother you guys by these many posts..
The idea of this build was small at first and has now come a long way. I am grateful for all your help. I am sorry if the thread has become too long..


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ 1. TDF new? meh!
> 2. It is 94th post. Still want more? Go to market. See & compare the products yourself.
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read the complete post,I mean my post.It seems you just picked up some lines to facilitate what you do best.Define Crap Components in this case. Be a bit more informative and responsible when you comment like that. Dont just loose talk. I see that you come to conclusions very fast and pass on the judgements about how much a person knows etc etc,pretty interesting,I would say.It happens to people who think they know it all. Anyways do define CRAP Components. *PLEASE STOP SENDING PMs *rather lets have a conversation on crap components here. Enlighten me.



CentaurDream said:


> Thank you. As i am inexperienced, it helps to know what you guys think
> 
> And yes of course i am interested in liquid cooling. Big air coolers do not appeal to me
> 
> ...



Please feel free to ask as many questions as you want to,that is the sole purpose of a forum.We love to be bothered.The water cooler will benefit you over a fan based cooler by making a lot less noise and will keep the temps a bit lower ,around 2C when compared to a equally good air cooler in full flow. ( The only problem that you should be worried about a water cooler, is air bubbles and a proper installation)  Thats the best I have achieved with a Corsair H100. H80 at Rs 6500 is a costly cooling solution no doubt but if you are overclocking and tweaking voltages then its worth the price otherwise you will be better off with an aircooler.


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is the rig i am going to order on Monday or Tuesday -

Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

HOC 20

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com

Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-760KM 760 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet

Crucial m4 SSD | 256GB SSD | SSD Drive | Best SSD

AX750 is out of stock, so i have to go with Seasonic. 
RAM is a single 8 GB stick, because i am going to add another 8 GB soon.
I may tone down the 256 GB SSD to 128 GB ( probably not )
I want to get a Phantom in Orange and Black. Will check if it is available.
*Need a UPS. Suggestions?*

So what do you guys think?
( I know i spent a LOT of time thinking and thinking  But it has been FUN  )


----------



## hitesh (Oct 14, 2012)

Stick with 256gb


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 14, 2012)

I suggest you to get 2*4GB ripjawsX.

Also better if avoid Seasonic PSU's

*www.flipkart.com/corsair-cmpsu-850txv2uk-850-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz5zre4p9da?pid=PSUD5XZ4YVFAUK5W&_l=mzQmrlkCJv0IjldH8nGLKg--&_r=jGAdOVjrQecy7T6emfynXg--&ref=22bb4c95-b68b-4b54-b602-02e2c62b9dd2
This is good enough


----------



## hitesh (Oct 14, 2012)

I think op needs a fully-modular psu thats why seasonic x


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 14, 2012)

hitesh said:


> I think op needs a fully-modular psu thats why seasonic x



Ok ....
But if he gets a Corsair one the there would be less troubles in RMA(if needed)


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes i want a fully modular PSU. 
My first choice is AX750. But as it is out of stock in Flipkart, and in IT Depot it is listed as 12K, i have no choice but to go with Seasonic X.
If i can find the AX750 somewhere else for 10K i will grab it.

Please suggest a UPS guys, i have no idea in this regard.


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 15, 2012)

Bump....

Buy APC | APC Back UPS 660 Watts/1100 VA | Buy UPS

Looks good..


----------



## acewin (Oct 15, 2012)

as well as "UPS APC 1000VA BR1000G-IN with Autoshutdown software " @ iTerials


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 20, 2012)

Got the 3570K and V-Pro delivered today.

16 GB RipjawsX on the way..

Neither AX750 nor AX850 is available anywhere. Any idea?


----------



## ashish20 (Oct 21, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Got the 3570K and V-Pro delivered today.



mobo and pro from local store or online???i also looking for them ....


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 21, 2012)

Got them from Flipkart.
Local rates are the same here anyways..A supposedly reputed local shop owner even tried to tell me that my demands were VERY high end and i do not need them  
As far as my experience with the local stores around here goes, none of them usually sell these premium components, and they are much ignorant about them..
How should i trust a guy when he is quoting 10k for a 20k component


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2012)

^^

SMPS


Q: Dependable ?  
A: Very.


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 21, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> 
> SMPS
> 
> ...



Finally  Thanks for the link..

Btw, what is dependable? Store or the PSU?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess this one would suffice your needs.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 22, 2012)

CentaurDream said:


> Finally  Thanks for the link..
> 
> Btw, what is dependable? Store or the PSU?



Store!


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I guess this one would suffice your needs.



Bronze certified, not modular, no sleeved cables !!



The Incinerator said:


> Store!



Alright..

Gonna order AX750 from them, or may be a Seasonic X 850 from Flipkart for just a bit more..
MD Computers price is really high..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Better get a X 850 then from flipkart its around 11.5K.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2012)

Stock fans of SVG HOC 40 are quite loud. Avoid it.

In any case, a good air cooler would be more than enough for you.


----------



## vkl (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah,there are good air coolers available.If you really want liquid cooling then get the corsair h80.


----------



## CentaurDream (Oct 23, 2012)

Well i was gonna deposit the money for HOC 20 yesterday,but did not. 
Tomorrow is holiday too, so i intend to make the payment on Thursday.

I was planning that i will change the stock fan if it is loud..Any other reason i should not go this way?

Man i get confused so easily  I really need to make this decision soon..CPU,PCB and RAM are already lying here..


----------



## CentaurDream (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally set up my rig..
Named it Phoenix 

Sorry for the late update.

Here is the details of my rig-

3570K
P8Z77-V Pro
16 Gigs of RipjawsX
128 GB Crucial M4
Seasonic X 850
HOC 20
Phantom 410

Thanks to all the fellow forum members for your help..

Planning to overclock after i get my new Graphics Card..Currently using my old HD 5670..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats! 

and pictures please........


----------

